# Club in North Ga



## nggolfer (Dec 6, 2016)

I am looking for a family friendly club in the North Ga area for the 2017 hunting season.  I would prefer that it be within 60 miles or so of Jackson County.  I have two boys ages 9 and 12 that I am wanting to introduce to the wonderful family activity of hunting.  They both already understand the pros of QDM and that we do not kill everything that walks.  On earlier hunts we have already passed on deer that normal kids would wanted to kill.  I do not drink or smoke and would just love the opportunity to show my kids the wonders of the outdoors.  If anything is available I can be contacted at rhkinney50@yahoo.com.  Thanks in advance for any contacts.


----------



## emptyfreezer (Dec 7, 2016)

I will keep my ear out for you man.  We would love to have you but we just filled our spot. If you find something closer to home let me know too.  There's a ton of public land out my way that I know my way around, I'd be happy to show you a few of my choice spots on Corp land that have filled my freezer for years before I started hunting on my present club.  Maybe we could get your boys on a public land hunt. I have always thought maybe we could find a local land owner who would allow us to hunt close to work.  There are so many of us that hunt, its seems like a good idea in the future to start our own club.  Good luck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 8, 2016)

*Check your PM and email*

I am sure you will find something out there, but you have been added to our club waiting list in OC.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2016)

emptyfreezer said:


> I will keep my ear out for you man.  We would love to have you but we just filled our spot. If you find something closer to home let me know too.  There's a ton of public land out my way that I know my way around, I'd be happy to show you a few of my choice spots on Corp land that have filled my freezer for years before I started hunting on my present club.  Maybe we could get your boys on a public land hunt. I have always thought maybe we could find a local land owner who would allow us to hunt close to work.  There are so many of us that hunt, its seems like a good idea in the future to start our own club.  Good luck!


You talking about Corp land in the Gainesville area?


----------



## nggolfer (Feb 8, 2017)

bump.


----------

